

9 Months, No Response for 'Pardon Edward Snowden' White House Petition - obeone
http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2014/03/24/9-months-no-response-for-pardon-edward-snowden-white-house-petition

======
jqm
Probably because an answer either way will antagonize a large group of people.

So, wait for a while and then take a long time saying nothing. That seems to
be standard practice with these petitions.

